
Open Source Access Management, SSO and Identity Management Platform - oic
http://www.openidentityplatform.org/
======
oic
Hello, guys, we would like to introduce an open source platform to provide SSO
and Access and Indentity Management. They initially developed by Sun
Microsystems, then supported and maintained by ForgeRock, but then ForgeRock
closed source code, so we continued to maintain and develop this software by
community

